# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Ladies' Day at Ascot

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

A lady wearing a hat/wig!! Very big lol I thought I post this beavause its jokes. Is this the right place?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

lol, loving tha hair!!!  :Thumbsdown: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## chec2k

Drag Queen?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Huh??

----------


## di marco

> Huh??


i think they mean that the pic looks like a drag queen (a man dressing up as a women)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

oh... ok thanks di marco!!

----------


## Treacle

I thought it was Paul O'Grady as Lily Savage upon first glance!

----------


## squarelady

> I thought it was Paul O'Grady as Lily Savage upon first glance!


Me too! If it's not it's a bloomin' good look alike!

----------


## Treacle

> Me too! If it's not it's a bloomin' good look alike!


Slightly bigger hair but that's who I thought it was.

----------


## Tamzi

yeah I thought it was lily savage too.
xxx

----------


## Treacle

Peggy Mitchell when she had the poodle perm  :Lol:

----------


## Jemma

:Lol:  It really does look like Lily savage!

----------


## true.moon

wow that is 1 big wig

----------


## hannah-mj

woweee lookin good lol , only joking !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I wish I had a wig like that. Would be cool  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

you would get alot of very strange looks wq lol

----------


## Treacle

I know, but it would be great to walk through the town centre with it on.

----------


## true.moon

if you had a tiny dog you could carry it in your hair

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I wish I had a wig like that. Would be cool


 Yeah, but your neck would be aching for ages afterwards.....  :Lol:  lol

----------


## true.moon

lol true lugging that around all day!!

----------


## Treacle

It might not be heavy though but it looks it!

----------

